# e!COCKPIT in FUP programmieren



## WalterWhite (23 Mai 2018)

Hallo liebe experten,

ich bin  Anfänger und brauche Hilfe beim Programmieren mit e!COCKPIT.

Wie kann ich bei e!COCKPIT in FUP programmieren?

Ich habe es in Codesys 3.5 beim Projekterstellen eingestellt und dort habe ich FUP, aber bei e!COCKPIT ist beim Erstellen eines neuen Projektes keine Auswahl für die Programmierung.
Wie kann ich das nachträglich umstellen?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## GLT (23 Mai 2018)

Wenn Du einen POU erstellst, kann man die Sprache angeben


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (24 Mai 2018)

Hallo WalterWhite,

die bevorzugte Programmiersprache kannst Du im Backstage-Bereich einstellen:

Von der Arbeitsoberfläche auf "Datei" -> Optionen -> Standard-Programmiersprache. Damit ist die Programmiersprache für die automatisch angelegte POU  "PLC_PRG" eingestellt. Für jede weitere hinzugefügte POU kann dann wie oben schon gesagt, die Programmiersprache in dem automatisch angebotenen Dialogfeld gewählt werden.


----------

